# 2006 Nissan Titan 2WD What are my options?



## Ric3077

I have a 2006 Nissan Titan 2WD and I would like to plow driveways and SMALL commercial lots...nothing big at all...I know it would be better to have a 4WD but the only 4WD I have is a KIA SORENTO and I can't find a plow for that...so who makes a plow for a 2WD Titan? Anyone have any ideas? I am willing to beef up the front end and put some weight in the bed and do whatever I need to do to get as good as it can get...thanks for the help and *please don't bother with the 4WD comments* Thanks! :bluebounc :redbounce :bluebounc :redbounce


----------



## Sharpshooter77

*Maybe*

As far as finding a plow. Fisher has a 7 foot homesteader plow. But that plow is only intened for the 4x4 modle. If you put a ton of weight in your truck and have a good set of snow chains or studed tires. You might be able to push some snow on flat ground only. There are some guys out there that have 1 ton dump trucks and they even need 4x4. You will get stuck. every one gets stuck at one time or and other. And if you don't have the 4x4 you will be very mad :angry: that you don't. Also I would not even try to plow stuff that is on hills because you only have to lose controll for a few seconds and be stuck in the snow. You have a light duty truck and putting all that weight in the truck and having to push snow will be a ton a wear and tear on your truck. I would also stay away from commercial accounts becasue you truck is not built to handle the abuse of plowing commercial propterys. If you install a plow on your truck I think that you will void your warent on your truck because it is not set up for plowing. And I don't that they make a plow for your Kia. Hope this helps


----------



## toby4492

Ric3077

I am not aware of any manufacturer that produces a snowplow that would mount up to your 2WD Titan other than maybe the Snowsport.


----------



## Antnee77

I can't see why the mounting would be any different from 4x4 to 4x2. Is the whole chassis/front end different on the 2wd models?


----------



## toby4492

Antnee77 said:


> I can't see why the mounting would be any different from 4x4 to 4x2. Is the whole chassis/front end different on the 2wd models?


Antnee77,

There is usually enough difference in the vehicles that the 4X4 plow subframes will not bolt up to the 4X2 chassis the same way.


----------



## Antnee77

toby4492 said:


> Antnee77,
> 
> There is usually enough difference in the vehicles that the 4X4 plow subframes will not bolt up to the 4X2 chassis the same way.


I see. Didn't know that.


----------



## DBL

are the places you want to plow relatively flat because you may not need 4x4 unless its steep icy and then you may need it but in all 4x4 is the way to go


----------



## Sweetpete

You're out of luck. Either trade in or get a good snowblower.


----------



## vtzdriver

Open diff, limited slip or locker in the rear end??

If you have an open diff, I think you're SOL.

An ARB air locker might give you the traction you need, if you needed to do an install.


----------



## Fordistough

Well, a 4X4 conversion may be needed here. Or you can turn it into a Half-Track http://www.kenoshamilitarymuseum.com/img/halftrack.JPG


----------



## Newdude

A snobear plow works also. They are capable for 2x4 and 4x4.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Buy some tracks for the rear tires...

I think they are 5k a piece. (Or you could of bought a 4x4)

And then, But a plow like a snowsport.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

wouldn't tracks, at least smaller ones for the rear axles, such as mattracks, woudln't they make it worse as they would spread the weight out even more and cause even more track slippage than the tires??


----------



## ThisIsMe

mcwlandscaping;342009 said:


> wouldn't tracks, at least smaller ones for the rear axles, such as mattracks, woudln't they make it worse as they would spread the weight out even more and cause even more track slippage than the tires??


In some regards true, but with a track you are look at almost a paddle digging into the snow and ice, more area to grip.

Prime example, look at the PSI or contact area / weight that a snowmobile puts down. Not much at all, and it will out accelerate anything on snow.


----------



## diehrd

Ric3077;319874 said:


> I have a 2006 Nissan Titan 2WD and I would like to plow driveways and SMALL commercial lots...nothing big at all...I know it would be better to have a 4WD but the only 4WD I have is a KIA SORENTO and I can't find a plow for that...so who makes a plow for a 2WD Titan? Anyone have any ideas? I am willing to beef up the front end and put some weight in the bed and do whatever I need to do to get as good as it can get...thanks for the help and *please don't bother with the 4WD comments* Thanks!


I wont make any 4x4 comment,,,But I will say what you would like and what can be done are as far apart as Jupiter and the sun .

To plow a commercial lot and driveways with that truck is a silly notion at best..My advice would be to get a 200 MPH leaf blower and walk the lot as it snows :waving: That way your budget or whatever it is driving this thinking gets to experience physically how silly it really is.


----------



## Newdude

i really hate to say int, but i would trade in my truck and buy a 3/4 ton with a locking rear diff, like a chevy or gmc. good luck


----------



## dodgeguy99

if you are absolutely 100% sold on not buying a 4x4 i would get a locker in rear end and put as much balast in the bed as possible. but you are going to get frustrated not having 4wd i once had to plow in 2wd when my 4wd quit working it was horrible


----------



## diehrd

dodgeguy99;365916 said:


> if you are absolutely 100% sold on not buying a 4x4 i would get a locker in rear end and put as much balast in the bed as possible. but you are going to get frustrated not having 4wd i once had to plow in 2wd when my 4wd quit working it was horrible


I think this guy fled LMAO... prsport xysport prsport


----------



## dodgeguy99

diehrd;365959 said:


> I think this guy fled LMAO... prsport xysport prsport


ya how could he expect to come here and say i want to plow with a 2wd what do i need to do and then tell us no 4x4 comments


----------



## dodgeguy99

yup i think we defintaley scared him away


----------



## Foxfire

*Truck*

I think he needs to buy a real truck. (4x4)


----------



## Yaz

kind of like shoveling with states on.


----------

